#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Precommissioning Forms ( including instrumentation )

## sasirkumar

Hi all



*Saudi Aramco Precommissioning Forms*


*Index*




*
Form No.	Equipment Description*


*D-001	Pressure Vessels
D-002	Storage Tanks
E-001A	Heat Exchangers
E-001B	Fin Fan
E-002   	Blowers
F-001	        Furnaces And Heaters
F-002 	Boilers
G-005	Centrifugal Pumps
G-006	Positive Displacement Pumps (Reciprocating)
G-007	Submersible Pumps
G-110	Gears
J-001	        Transmitters
J-002	        Transducers
J-003	Switches
J-004	Indicators
J-005	Orifice Plates, Venturis And Lo-Loss Tubes
J-006	Control Valve
J-007	Thermocouples
J-008	Resistance Temperature Detectors
J-009	Controllers
J-010	Instrument Air Line Pressure Test
J-011	Turbine, Positive Displacement, And Magnetic Flow Meters
J-012	Pitot Tubes/Annubars Flow Meters
J-013	Installation Inspection
J-014	Loop Check Cover Sheet
J-015	Instrument And Control Cables
J-016	Vibration
J-017	Temperature Monitor
J-018	H2s Monitoring System
J-019	Combusatble Gas Monitoring System
K-001	Hvac
K-402	Centrifugal Compressors
K-403	Positive Displacement Compressor (Reciprocating)
K-501	Steam Turbines
K-502	Comustion Gas Turbine
K-511	Diesel Engine
K-600	Mixers
L-001	Piping, General
L-002	Piping, Special Purpose
L-003	Valves
L-004	Plumbing & Non-Electric Utilities
P-000	Testing Guidelines
P-001	Automatic Transfer Switches
P-002	Battery System
P-003	Cables - Low Voltage
P-004	Cables - Medium Voltage 
P-005	Cables - High Voltage
P-006	Circuit Breakers - Molded Case
P-007	Circuit Breakers - Low Voltage Power
P-008	Circuit Breakers - Medium Voltage
P-009	Dehydrator-Desalter Transformer
P-010	Electric Heat Tracing
P-011	Generators-Diesel Electric
P-012	Grounding System (Neutral Ground Resistor/System Ground/Ground Fault Systems)
P-013	Lighting
P-014	Metal Enclosed Bus


P-015	Metering
P-016	Motor Control Centers - Low Voltage
P-017	Motor Control-Gear - Medium Voltage
P-018	Motors, Induction and Synchronous
P-019	Outdoor Bus Structures
P-020	Protective Relays
P-021	SF6 Pad-Mounted Switchgear
P-022	Surge Arresters
P-023	Switchgear - General
P-024	Transformers - Dry Type
P-025	Transformers - Oil Filled
P-026	UPS System
P-027	Voltage and Current (Instrument) Transformers
X-001	Cathodic Protection Rectifier
X-002	Cathodic Protection Photovoltic Power System
X-003	Cathodic Protection Plant Potential Survey
X-004	Cathodic Protection External Tank Bottom Potential Survey
X-005	Cathodic Protection Tank Internal Potential Survey
X-006	Cathodic Protection Well Casing/Flowline Potential Survey
X-007	Cathodic Protection Pipeline Potential Survey
X-008	Cathodic Protection Submarine Pipeline Potential Survey
X-009	Cathodic Protection Offshore Platform/Well Casing Potential Survey
X-010	Onshore Anode Bed Commissioning Data Sheet
X-011	Offshore Anode Bed Commissioning Data Sheet*



*Regards
Sasikumar*See More: Saudi Aramco Precommissioning Forms ( including instrumentation )

----------


## ram

Dear SasirKumar,

UR doing a great job.Kindly upload the following long awaiting books:
1. Piping Design Handbook - Mcketta
2. Process Design for reliable operations - Norman Lieberman
3. Unit OPerations Handbook - Mcketta

Thanks & regards

Ram

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

sasirkumar  

Thank you

----------


## damrong99

Thanks you soooooooooooooo much.

----------


## jcuesta

Thank you

----------


## esar

thanks

----------


## Alex_9710278

thanks, very well

----------


## Kaleem Khalique

thanks

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks.... a lot !!!!

----------


## Nasir

Very Thanks! :-)

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi Sasikumar,

Do you have checklists / procedures for instrumentation engineering / design?

Guide lines for instrumentation engineering deliverables?

J

----------


## sasirkumar

Mr sudharshanan


look in to my post


*Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC) - Instrumentation* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




*Regards
Sasikumar*See More: Saudi Aramco Precommissioning Forms ( including instrumentation )

----------


## egpetnetjon

thank for your share

----------


## amador

thank u sooooooooooooooo

----------


## Tony

Thanks.... a lot !!!!
__________________

----------


## papondo

Hi!
The link is dead, can anyone upload it, thanks in advance

----------


## sskctx

Hi Sasikumar,

Attached files not loading. Kindly reload it again.

saravanakumar

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Information looks good but download link dont work
i hopwit could be reposted Thanks anyway

----------


## _Legend_

Thanks you very much

----------


## sessom

thank you...

----------


## shafisham

Do anyone have "Ultrasonic Flaw Detection for Technicians, 3rd Edition, by J.C. Drury?

----------


## piter197

Hi Sasirkumar please re-upload, really need it....... anyone that have it please upload or email to piter197@yahoo.com





> Mr sudharshanan
> 
> 
> look in to my post
> 
> 
> *Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC) - Instrumentation* 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## Henry H

Thanks a lot. Good standards.

----------


## springsiva

thanks

See More: Saudi Aramco Precommissioning Forms ( including instrumentation )

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Sasikumar,
Thanks Again, Kindly share the procedure if any, In particular for refineries.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Friends,

Find here a link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] with PRECOMMISSIONING PROCEDURE of JGC. The procedures included are as below
1.	TIGHTNESS TEST
2.	AIR BLOWING
3.	STEAM BLOWING
4.	MECH RUNNING TEST OF PUMPS
5.	FLANGE BOLT TIGHTENING

Regards.

----------


## engsamih

Thanks

----------


## harshad

Dear All,

I need saudi aramco standard P&ID legend sheets and any aramco reference P&IDs and PFDs in native autocad format..

request you to send me on  my following e-mail

harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

help in this regards is highly appreciated..

I need it urgently..

Plz help..

Thanks in advance..

With Regards,
Harshad

----------


## harenathjha

Hello Sasikumar ,
 I do not have any words to say thanks.
Bythe Way where you are working right now..???/

----------


## zaherhajj

thanks a lot

----------


## fx007

Dear Sasikumar, 

Thank you a lot.  Do you have anything about  substation commissioning? 120kV or 220kV? 

Regards

----------


## letaec

thanks a lot

----------


## nicesalman

Thanks a Lot sir

----------


## srbchennai

Sasirkumar, 
Thank you very much.

----------


## niappoo

Thanks a lot

----------


## ssrvv78

thanks Sasi,


Do u have any book on EOR on steam injectionSee More: Saudi Aramco Precommissioning Forms ( including instrumentation )

----------


## technicaldreamer

Could you please share it again?
Thanx

----------


## nicesalman

thanks sir

----------


## technicaldreamer

Thanks!

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## den02

thanks bro

----------


## sonnymor

Thanks sasirkumar. This is very helpful.

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## j2ca74

Dear SasirKumar,

Would you please share Commissioning forms?

thanks

----------


## manniyamsenthil

Mr.sasi kumar

If you have pre-commissioning procedure for process system please upload

----------


## nickshabu

Thanks a lot to the post

See More: Saudi Aramco Precommissioning Forms ( including instrumentation )

----------


## j2ca74

Thank's You, very much!!!!

----------


## Sriram_k

Thanks Sasikumar

----------


## donbox

Thanks & regards

----------


## abuayham

Many Thanks

----------


## abdi1389

dear Sasikumar,,

thanks alot

----------


## Arief Bukhari

Thanks for sharing Kumar san

----------

